# Small cut in tire, should I repair it?



## Pedro S (Mar 28, 2011)

Newb question...

I picked up a small cut in the tread of one of my GP4000s. It's only 3-4mm long and not very deep. Maybe 1-2mm deep with no cord is visible. Should I attempt a fix such as some rubber cement or boot the tire with a patch or just leave it be and ride it?

Sorry for the newb question but I'm a newb with his first cut tire.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

I got one yesterday. It was about exactly as you describe. I superglued it. After today it was showing cord and bulged a little. I changed the tire.

For the record I run Vittoria open corsas.


----------



## Pedro S (Mar 28, 2011)

That certainly wasn't what I wanted to hear. This tire only has 300 miles on it. To much coin to junk it if I don't need to.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Bulge test*



Pedro S said:


> Newb question...
> 
> I picked up a small cut in the tread of one of my GP4000s. It's only 3-4mm long and not very deep. Maybe 1-2mm deep with no cord is visible. Should I attempt a fix such as some rubber cement or boot the tire with a patch or just leave it be and ride it?
> 
> Sorry for the newb question but I'm a newb with his first cut tire.


If you inflate the tire and there is a bulge at the cut, then you need to boot the tire. A few layers of Tyvek (the white synthetic paper of a FedEx envelope) works quite well. If there is still a bulge after booting the tire, then it is a judgment call. A tire is often safe to ride even with a small bulge though it will wear faster at that point.


----------



## Pedro S (Mar 28, 2011)

So far there is no visible bulge. As it is now, I feel it is completely safe to ride. My concern is will it remain so. tihsepa above had a similar cut and it grew. If there is anything I can do to prevent the cut from expanding, I certainly would like to do it.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Super glue dries hard and can further cut into the tire. If you choose to glue it, use something that is soft when cured.

IMO, there is no benefit to trying to repair a cut in the rubber. If the cord isn't damaged or bulging, ride it.


----------



## Noupy (Aug 25, 2003)

*Shoe Goo*

I got this cut at 225 km (Vred tri comp) 7mm wide and I could see the casing the whole width of the cut
@&?%?%% .
I always trashed the tire when this happened but i decided to give shoe goo a try.

The pic is at 2300 km and in there about 3 km of gravel road ( group ride ??? )
and no bulge.
This stuff is really good
I have it on 2 other very small cuts and with the same result.


----------



## Pedro S (Mar 28, 2011)

I've read good things about shoe goo for this purpose. I'll give it a try. The cut in my tire isn't nearly as big.


----------



## JackDaniels (Oct 4, 2011)

I used to glue one of the big old school patches on the inside of the tire for surface cuts. Although nowadays I'm conservative and just toss them.


----------



## Oldteen (Sep 7, 2005)

looigi said:


> Super glue dries hard and can further cut into the tire. If you choose to glue it, use something that is soft when cured.
> 
> IMO, there is no benefit to trying to repair a cut in the rubber. If the cord isn't damaged or bulging, ride it.


+1 
Use Super Goo on soles of my running shoes but it doesn't last at all on bike tires.
FWIW- I NEVER ride a tire with cut that causes casing to bulge. IMHO tire boot is an emergency measure just to get ya home. I've seen too many blow-outs at bulge sites to trust such a tire.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Something people are talking around a little bit is this: The tread of the tire is not structural. It's important - you'd have some grip and wear problems without it - but it's not structural. If there's no damage to the casing, you're good.

The idea of using something to protect the casing if it's exposed sounds good to me, however. But my tires usually pick up plenty of cuts and scratches effecting only the rubber before I wear them out. Those are no biggie.


----------



## Pedro S (Mar 28, 2011)

After another good look at the cut, I've determined its just a run of the mill tread cut and doesn't warrant any type repair. I'll just ride and keep an eye on it and if it gets any larger or begins to bulge, I'll deal with it at that time.

Thanks for everybody's input.


----------

